# opinions on lowrance x96?



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

i want to buy a cheap fishfinder and i was looking at the lowrance x96. it costs 200 dollars, which seems like a good bang for the buck. just dont want to spend 200 dollars on it if it is a total piece of crap. let me know what you guys think.


----------

